# bake



## yakor

Hi! Could you tell me please if the PIE word "bheg" meant "to break" and "to warm, roast, bake" I can't get it how it is possible. Two different senses in one "bheg". http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?allowed_in_frame=0&search=bheg&searchmode=none


----------



## CapnPrep

The Russian noun _пол _means both "floor" and "biological sex". How is it possible?

PIE had homophones, just like any other language.


----------



## yakor

It's true. Пол (floor) and пол (biological sex) came from different sources.
But I thought that PIE language had only one source. So it is impossible that one the same PIE word meant two different things. Though I might be wrong here. It is really interesting to follow for how one word has different meanings not connected on meanings.
======If "bhe" meant "to warm", why did  "bhe" turn  to the "bheg" to mean the same?
======
I wonder if the PIE word could be used as a noun and as a verb like in English?


----------



## fdb

Proto-Indo-European is the reconstructed language spoken by the Indo-Europeans immediately before its split-up into the various daughter languages. It is not the language of the Garden of Eden. Like all real languages it has its prehistory, its contacts with other language groups, loanwords etc.


----------



## Wolverine9

...  But the reconstructed forms I found are actually *bheg- "break" and *bhog- "bake, roast"  (Mallory & Adams).  So, they're distinct. Regardless, etymonline is not always reliable from what I've noticed.


----------



## rbrunner

CapnPrep said:


> PIE had homophones, just like any other language.



Browsing through (the paper edition) of _The American Heritage Dictionary of Indo-European roots_ I noticed what seemed to me like a surprising number of roots with more than more meaning. What do you think: Are they *all* homophones, or are there other factors in play as well, like the fact that these are *roots* and not full words themselves:

Maybe they were suffixed and prefixed with different things, depending on the meaning, so that the resulting common words itself were not homophones?

Furthermore, can we suppose that at least some of the identical roots are artefacts of the reconstruction process, i.e. their reconstructions are somewhat uncertain and "fuzzy", and the real roots were not completely homophonic after all (although we probably won't be able to prove that, ever)?


----------



## CapnPrep

Wolverine9 said:


> But the reconstructed forms I found are actually *bheg- "break" and *bhog- "bake, roast"  (Mallory & Adams).


Well, they could have been _e-_ and _o_-grades of homophonous roots, but there is apparently also a difference in vowel length (the OED gives "Aryan _bhōg-_" for _bake_). See also *_bheg_/*_bheng_ and *_bhē_/*_bhō_ at the UTLRC.


Wolverine9 said:


> Regardless, etymonline is not always reliable from what I've noticed.


Yes; for example, not marking vowel length (or most other diacritics) is a real shame. But as an individual, amateur project, I would still say it's an impressive and generous resource, and perfectly useful as a first stop (as long as it's not the last stop).


----------



## yakor

I like etymology. I see you are interested in it. I'm not sure if the PIE roots are the whole words or only the roots of the PIE words.
Do you know,also, if the native of PIE language could use one the same word as a verb (a predicate) and as a noun (as a subject) like in English?


----------



## hadronic

PIE was a heavily declining and conjugating language (just look at Latin, Greek, and Sanskrit), so it most likely wasn't the case.


----------



## yakor

hadronic said:


> PIE was a heavily declining and conjugating language (just look at Latin, Greek, and Sanskrit), so it most likely wasn't the case.


Sorry, I can't get your sentence, could you tell what you mean in other words, answering my question?


----------



## Ёж!

"Слова в протоиндоевропейском языке склонялись и спрягались очень сильно (просто взгляните на латынь, древнегреческий и санскрит), так что вряд ли."
Hope this (approximate) translation helps 

От себя добавлю: протоиндоевропейский – язык ничуть не в меньшем праве, чем русский, со всеми примочками и прибамбасами, присущими любому современному языку. Так что многозначность слов там, конечно, тоже имелась. И омофония тоже вполне могла быть.

Одна только проблема: сейчас, после того, как прошло столько времени, невозможно знать в точности, как доподлинно выглядел протоиндоевропейский язык. Можно только строить догадки, более или менее обоснованные; гипотезы. Как строить догадки? Сравнивая между собой как можно более древние известные языки, про которые мы можем утверждать, что они произошли от общего языка-предка. Например, латынь, санскрит и древнегреческий: в каждом из этих языков существительные не могли быть просто использованы в роли глаголов, не подвергаясь никаким изменениям. Следовательно, можно предполагать, что то же самое верно относительно протоиндоевропейского.


----------



## yakor

Eж, как вы думаете почему в английском стало возможным использовать глаголы в роли существительного и наоборот? почему?
и вот те "корни" в pie. на которые ссылаются объясняя происхождения слов, это действительно только корни, или это слова целиком, которые использовались в pie(глаголы, существительные, наречия..)


----------



## Ёж!

Только корни. Протоиндоеврпейские существительные должны были ещё изменяться по падежам и числам (как минимум), а глаголы – по времени, лицу и так далее. Насколько я понимаю, компаративный метод, позволяющий находить общие черты в словах из родственных языков, лингвисты применяют поморфемно: отдельно для корней, отдельно для постфиксов, отдельно для префиксов.

Касательно сути. Общие черты ищут, чтобы узнать что-нибудь о протоязыке: считается, что если в нескольких родственных языках обнаружено нечто общее, то причину надо искать в языке-предке. Чаще всего общей чертой оказывается абстрактное звукосочетание: если, среди всех сравниваемых реальных языков, язык *А* при составлении морфем использует звукосчетание *а* таким же образом, как язык _*Б*_ использует звукосочетание _*б*_, таким же образом, как язык *В* использует звукосочетание *в*, и так далее, то можно предположить существование абстрактного звукосочетания _*я*_, использовавшегося языком-предком в тех же позициях внутри морфем. Именно из символов для абстрактных звукосочетаний состоят обозначения восстанавливаемых морфем (не только корней) протоиндоеврпейского языка. Смысл такой: каким бы ни было реальное звучание абстрактных звукосчетаний, именно от них произошли реальные звукосочетания более современных языков – таких, как латынь или французский.

Иногда некоторые звукосочетания, расположенные в определённых позициях, люди, говорящие на каком-то языке, перестают со временем произносить. По этой причине из русского языка исчезло окончание именительного падежа второго склонения (дом, конь), а из английского – практически все окончания, соответствующие склонениям и спряжениям.


----------



## yakor

Значит все эти *bheg and *bhog...are only the main parts (roots) of the PIE words? What does * mean near these roots?
Ежик, вы случайно не в курсе слово берег и глаголы беречь, оберегать, приберегать и т.д от одного корня?


----------



## Ёж!

Да, корни. Звёздочка означает именно то, что никто никогда этих корней не видел и не слышал, их наличие в языке-предке всего-навсего предполагается на основе сравнения произошедших от него родственных языков.

Относительно конкретных слов – совершенно не в курсе. Я когда-то прочитал главу из учебника Мейе про принципы сравнительного языкознания, главу усвоил, а дальше – в конкретике – вопросом не интересовался. Собственно, как раз содержание этой главы я вам и пересказал.

Учебник называется: "Введение в сравнительное изучение индоевропейских языков". Вот, можете проверить, посмотреть и разобраться.


----------



## yakor

Спасибо, еж. А может про происхождение берег и глаголов беречь, оберегать, сберегать... что-нибудь знаете? Они одновременно возникли и имеют ли общий корень? Или корни взяты  от разных слов. Просто совпадение?


----------



## Ёж!

Глаголы, образованные приставочно-суффиксальным методом от глагола "беречь". Вроде "стрелять" -> "отстреливать", "играть" -> "обыгрывать", "жить" -> "доживать" и массы других. Как, в какой последовательности они возникли – я не знаю, но между собой они, конечно, связаны.


----------



## yakor

ёж! said:


> глаголы, образованные приставочно-суффиксальным методом от глагола "беречь". вроде "стрелять" -> "отстреливать", "играть" -> "обыгрывать", "жить" -> "доживать" и массы других. как, в какой последовательности они возникли – я не знаю, но между собой они, конечно, связаны.


я не о приставках, я о том, одновременно ли возникли глаголы с корнем "бере" и слово берег? то есть "беречь" произошло от слова берег или от другого слова, например от бересты, слово которое произошло от смысла "белый", "светлый"?
просто интересно от какого понятия , что и как произошло.  я знаю, что pie корень может быть один, но это не значит, что он использовался только в одном слове. в этимологических словарях одному pie корню могут соответствовать несколько значений, совершенно не связанных по смыслу. просто интересно, "беречь" идет от того же смысла, что и гора, или от смысла "светлый"? (в горах можно было скрыться ,сберечься, а из бересты делали кровлю, тоже скрывались таким образом). ну вы поняли, что я имею ввиду.


----------



## Ёж!

У слов "беречь"/"бережёт"/"оберегает" корень – как раз "берег". Самое обычное в русском языке чередование согласных звуков. Относительно всего остального – замечу, что этимология стремится быть точной наукой, она не делает выводов на основе внешнего сходства между словами. В её основе лежит утверждение, что изменения присходят в языке регулярным образом: например, если во многих словах одно звукосочетание пребразовалось в другое, будучи расположено в какой-то позиции относительно других звуков, то в остальных словах произошло то же самое в той же позиции. Чтобы делать выводы, нужно быть знакомым с обширной данными относительно употребления слов в разные эпохи. У меня таких данных нет, потому делать выводы я не могу. С выводами других я тоже не знаком.


----------



## yakor

То есть вы понятия не имеете от какого смысла приозошел глагол "беречь"? 





Ёж! said:


> У слов "беречь"/"бережёт"/"оберегает" корень – как раз "берег". Самое обычное в русском языке чередование согласных звуков. Относительно всего остального – замечу, что этимология стремится быть точной наукой,


Я не спорю, но как эта точность дает ответ на мой вопрос. Я просто хочу знать, от слова (корня слова)с каким значением происходит глагол "беречь", не от какого корня- bheg, Bhur, bhreg...Мне это как-то все равно. Если этимология создана только для выяснения того как это звучало раньше, (bhgy,hgtr или bhog...) то это скучно. Чем вам интересна этимология?


----------



## Ёж!

yakor said:


> То есть вы понятия не имеете от какого смысла слова приозошел глагол "беречь"?


 Нет. К сожалению, в этом я не могу вам помочь. Я даже не знаю, знает ли ответ кто-нибудь. 


> Я не спорю, но как эта точность дает ответ на мой вопрос.


        Оценивая, как слова изменяли звучание со временем в родственных языках, можно понять, какие слова произошли от одного и того же слова, т.е. какие слова родственны. Таким образом можно сделать выводы о том, как со временем менялись смыслы родственных слов. Если доступны тексты, написанные на языке-предке, то можно даже примерно описать, исходя из контекстов, в которых появлялось исходное слово, каков был у него смысл... Далеко не всё доступно познанию.


> Если этимология создана только для выяснения того как это звучало раньше, (bhgy,hgtr или bhog...) то это скучно.


    Этимология как раз не может в точности выяснить, как слова звучали раньше, все эти записи – всего лишь абстракции. Но она может находить связи между словами в разных языках, включая языки минувших времён.


----------



## yakor

ёж! said:


> этимология как раз не может в точности выяснить, как слова звучали раньше, все эти записи – всего лишь абстракции. но она может находить связи между словами в разных языках, в том числе в языках минувших времён.


вы напрасно зачеркнули слово "смысл". я знаю что оно режет слух. я специально его использовала, что бы вы поняли, что я хочу узнать. ни от какого слова (корня)(хотя это тоже не помешало бы), а от какого значения слова. ведь один корень в pie относился к разным словам с разными значениями, которые даже не были связаны по смыслу.
вы говорите, что этимология - точная наука. тогда о каких абстракциях идет речь?
то есть этимология, не может ответить на вопрос, от какого слова(или pie корня) произошло слово "беречь" и  слово "берег"? и какое было значение этого слова?
а зачем тогда она нужна? (мне не интересно как слова звучали раньше, с мягким или твердым согласным, да я думаю, это мало кому интересно)
Я как раз о связях и спрашиваю, только что-то ответа не видно.


----------



## Ёж!

Абстрагирование и точность ничуть не мешают друг другу – вспомните пример математики, да и физики тоже. Лишь бы абстракции были точно определены и имели связи с реальностью. Когда мы говорим о словах, которых в глаза не видели, а только вынуждены предположить, что они были, то тогда, конечно, эти слова – абстракции. Полного знания о них нет. Однако абстракции помогают построить систему, способную показать связи между такими словами, которые реально существуют перед нашими глазами в реально существующих языках.

 Что касается вашего вопроса, то я, как неспециалист, не могу на него ответить. Рекомендую обращаться к этимологическим словарям, составляемым специалистами, вроде этого. Получение надёжного, подтверждаемого опытом знания – сложная работа, которую далеко не всегда можно довести до конца; но те результаты, котрые учёные смогли с той или иной степенью достоверности обосновать, они иногда публикуют в словарях.


----------



## yakor

Любите вы разглагольствовать, кому это интересно? Если вы не знаете ответа, не надо разглагольствовать.


----------



## yakor

Ёж! said:


> Однако абстракции помогают построить систему, способную показать связи между такими словами, которые реально существуют перед нашими глазами в реально существующих языках.
> .


Да? И какова же связь между "берег" и "беречь"?


----------



## Ёж!

В школьном словаре Бобровой и Шанского написано, что эти слова, скорее всего, однокоренные. А вопрос вы задали о правомерности обращения к абстракциям вместо реальных слов – вот на него и последовал ответ.


----------



## yakor

Ёж! said:


> В школьном словаре Бобровой и Шанского написано, что эти слова, скорее всего, однокоренные. А вопрос вы задали о правомерности обращения к абстракциям вместо реальных слов "из плоти и крови" – вот на него и последовал ответ.


Скорей всего? А что так не видно, без словаря Бобровой с Шаинским, что один корень? Вопрос-то мой все так и остается открытым: Из корня  слова с тем же значением произошли "берег" и "беречь"? Это мой вопрос, а не тот, непонятный который вы придумали.   А вопрос вы задали о правомерности обращения к абстракциям вместо  реальных слов "из плоти и крови" – вот на него и последовал ответ.                  (такого каламбура я не спрашивала) Одно точно-этимология-не является точной наукой, как вы сказали. Это вообще не наука, а исследование, основанное на абстракциях и некоторых исторических материалах. В основном бла,бла, бла. Все эти черточки и закарючки около букв-сплошное недоразумение. Не слышали, а помечают, какой звук-мягкий, а какой твердый. (точная наука?) И значения слов, из которых произошли современные слова- приблизительные.
Английский этимологический словарь лучше, чем русский. (в сторону) Не знаю, правдивей ли, но там хоть понятно сказано что значил тот или иной корень, а значит и слово от него.


----------



## Maroseika

yakor said:


> то есть "беречь" произошло от слова берег или от другого слова, например от бересты, слово которое произошло от смысла "белый", "светлый"?



Even if беречь and берег really originate in one source, this source is beyond the properly Slavic language and relationship between them is very complicated.


----------



## yakor

Maroseika said:


> Even if беречь and берег really originate in one source, this source is beyond the properly Slavic language and relationship between them is very complicated.


Источник один - это PIE language. Не важно параллельно родственные слова, или взятое из другого языка и изменено по смыслу.
Все слова со временем приобретают новое значение или даже меняют старое на новое, или изменяют даже вид при написании  и произношение.
Просто было интересно, поскольку корень один и тот-же, "беречь" пришло от слова со смыслом "гора", "возвышение" или от слова со значением "белый", "светлый", как пришло слово "береза"? Если от корней разных по значению слов, то и отношений между ними нет никаких вообще, только совпадение случайное корня.


----------



## Maroseika

yakor said:


> Источник один - это PIE language. Не важно параллельно родственные слова, или взятое из другого языка и изменено по смыслу.



Words can be irrelative with each other in a language even if they originate from one source but beyond this language. Even if беречь and берег really originate from one PIE source (which is just an assumption so far), one is irrelative to another in Ancient Russan, because have diverged long before appearance of Ancient Russian, so for an Ancient Russian native they were not related with each other and could not derive one from other.


----------



## yakor

Maroseika said:


> Я не говорю, что беречь происходит от берега, я интересуюсь  от одного ли корня они произошли, от того ли самого слова с этим корнем, или от разных слов с этим корнем. От слов разных по значению, или от одного значения? (слово может иметь много значений, не говоря уже о корнях)


----------

